# Wood or metal, ILF or not



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

I am just a noob here, someone with more experience can jump in.


For hunting, people use shorter bows.

SF Premium+ is a 25" riser

I read people have tried to use the 21" axiom+L, but some recommend against it because of the die cast construction.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sf-archery-axiom-l-21-recurve-riser.html

hoyt excel 21"/23" riser
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1678924

seen these other ILF risers?
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bows/traditional-bows/ilf-take-down-risers-1.html?___SID=U


I am also thinking about a low price ILF hunting setup, but that's probably sometime longer down the road.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

With a wingspan of 6'4" you should beware short bows. The Sage is not long enough. Unfortunately hunting ILF risers over 19" are scarce and most ILF target risers under 25" are built for kids and women and not necessarily strong enough for hunting weight limbs. The SF premium looks like a real good bet. The SF Forged comes in 23".


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have two SF risers and love them.....the wood bows are attractive for sure but the ILF metal bows are what I like......I recommend the SF Premium riser with the Premium Limbs....but the limb choice is....whatever you like and can afford....I would like a set of the super recurve limbs but right now can't see why I need to change but overall, if you want an excellant riser and limbs, go with the SF.....


----------



## Arierep (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the answers!

Well, I admit I'd like a shorter handier bow, but since I have monkey arms and shoulders I know they might get into weird angles. 

I just found the Samick Scorpion, anyone knows it? It's available with 45lb limbs and its ILF. 

I can also get a good deal on a PSE Coyote II riser. Which limb standard does it uses?

On the SF Premium+, which +-50lb limbs would you recommend? I have no idea on ILF limbs with those weights, but I guess there's not much of a point into saving on the SF riser and then crash it with $200 limbs

Sorry for the amount of questions


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Arierep said:


> I just found the Samick Scorpion, anyone knows it? It's available with 45lb limbs and its ILF.


a 66" bow, don't know anything about that one.
http://www.redfrogstore.co.uk/samick-scorpion-complete-66-bow-19761-p.asp




> I can also get a good deal on a PSE Coyote II riser. Which limb standard does it uses?


not ILF
http://pse-archery.com/shop/heritage-bows/coyote-2-recurve-2016/




> On the SF Premium+, which +-50lb limbs would you recommend? I have no idea on ILF limbs with those weights, but I guess there's not much of a point into saving on the SF riser and then crash it with $200 limbs


"crash it"? not sure what you mean. too cheap? I dont think so.

I have $90 limbs, samick priviledge and SF axiom+, from what I read they are descent limbs.

these higher # ILF TradTech Black Max limbs have good rep on here, (made by Samick)
only $130, (you need long)
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/tradtech-black-max-glass-wood-recurve-limbs.html


I would say you should also buy a set low poundage limbs (less than 30#) for general target shooting.

you should read this first also,
"First Recurve Bow"
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1588147


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The PSE Coyote would be too short for you. It is also very reflexed and squirelly.

You do not necessarily need a short bow for hunting. People have used longbows to hunt with for eons.

ILF risers should be fine with 50#. You will even find some Olympic shooters in that range. You would want something good (forged and/or machined), not cast.

You might also want to start with much lower weight and work up to learn proper form, technique, and aim. ILF is great because you can swap limbs very easily. I have found that I do not need nearly as heavy a draw weight with recurve to get good arrow speed as I did with longbow.


----------



## Arierep (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you

That first recurve bow guide is great.

By "crash" I meant waste the saving on the riser by having to buy expensive limbs.
Please take note that I'm located in Europe.

Right now the options seem to be (no special order):

a) Samick Sage (€127,00)
Pros:
- really affordable
- rave reviews
- limbs go from 25lb to 60lb

Cons:
- wood. Like I said, I have an appeal for metal risers and live in an hard environment
- non ILF means I'm stuck with Samick limbs. Are they at least compatible with other non ILF Samick limbs?
- too short? Not sure about this one


b) SF Premium Plus (€140,00 + ? limbs)
Pros:
- ILF limbs
- metal

Cons:
- heavy
- I'm having a very hard time finding ILF limbs over 40lb


c) Samick Scorpion (€158,00)
Pros:
- ILF
- metal
- very affordable
- available with 45lb limbs

Cons:
- lack of reviews
- no info on weight that I know of


One thing I forgot to mention is that I would really like to try a bowfishing kit in the future


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

The SF limbs usually go to at least 42# which may be a good place to start, but go to Trad Tech for black hunting weight limbs. their basic limbs go to 60# and start 129$US. In the long run many archers will get both, hence the value of a good solid ILF riser.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I can give you a contact in Lisbon of an Archer friend who is a Bowhunter and former European Field Champ. send me a PM.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

I wonder about the actual engineering data for axiom+ vs premium plus vs forged plus

according to Lancaster,

axiom+ = die cast
premium+ = One piece forged handle 
forged+ = Computer-aided forged aluminum riser

I recall from my cycling days, cheaper cranks are "hot forged", while the higher quality cranks are "cold forged".


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

There's no reason you can't use a longer bow for hunting.

Real question is, can you maneuver it under whatever conditions you're going to be hauling and shooting it. I prefer a 'hunting' length bow, generally speaking, but my draw length is just over 28" too.

You might really like a 25" riser with long limbs.

What are you hunting?

Reason I ask, is that if your draw length is really long, you might not even need nearly as much holding weight as you might think.

Might want to see if Matt Potter has anything to say on it. He's a crack target shooter, hunter, and a long/large guy to boot. Might have some insight as to what is 'too short', what is 'long enough' to work for you, and what is necessary for hunting, be it deer or elk, or whatever.


----------



## Arierep (Nov 27, 2015)

My draw length is an hair under 31".
I'll be hunting hog and deer


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

I would look at a hunting bow between 64-66 inches. Currently my go to bow is a Hoyt dorado riser with long bow limbs. 

Personally if I was in your position I would spend the money on a good metal 21" riser. DAS Dalaa or tradtek Titian would be the two I'd look at. Then put whatever ILF limbs you want on them. 

Keep in mind your ILF limbs will gain 4 lbs going from a 25" riser to a 21" riser and 6lbs going from a 28" draw to a 31" draw. So a set of ILF marked [email protected]" will be 50 on a 21" riser at your draw. 

Metal & ILF all the way.


----------



## Arierep (Nov 27, 2015)

I made my mind into metal riser and ILF limbs.

Matt, thank you very much for your post. Your math makes lot's of sense. That really opens the doors for ILF. There are tons of reasonably priced 40lb limbs that should make a good powered hunting bow with a short riser then.

Just found that the Samick Scorpion is just a black Samick Privilege riser, die cast...

On the other hand, I keep reading about the Hoyt 21" Excel riser being a good option. It's not very expensive here, definitively within my limits.
I'm thinking about buying it together with some cheap SF Optimo or Axiom limbs to determine optimum lenght and weight.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Check out the TradTech Pinnacle II riser (19") and a set of longs in BlackMax limbs. Will give you a 64" bow. If you want to go longer look at a 21" riser. The biggest issue is the limbs. A 25" riser and shorter limbs is not going to give you the same feel as a 19" riser and long limbs. Unless you go with a set of expensive limbs like Borders you are going to gain 3-4# per inch of draw over 28".
You can call and try to reach John Wert (TradTech) at Lancaster Archery. He is a great guy and know his stuff.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I was not happy with the Excel at heavier weights, seemed to flex a bit. They are made to be a kids and ladies riser. A dorado or gamemaster 2 used would be better and a TT titan 3 is so nice!


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

In terms of ILF stuff, you can buy an ILF "target" riser in black or paint it black, and use it for hunting just the same. Same with limbs, there are black "target" limbs like Uukha with minimal logos. There are trad oriented all-black limbs that can be bought separately. I get what some are saying that the riser needs to tolerate the hunting weight limbs but beyond a few things like that and perhaps the need to wield the bow in certain tight spaces, a bow is a bow.

At your draw length I'd be thinking 25 or maybe even 27 riser with long limbs. You need to pick up a Sage at 62 or something similar at some sporting goods store and feel how tiny that will be for someone your size.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

If you heed Matt Potter's advice and look at a hunting bow between 64-66 inches, you could get a 23" riser and medium limbs, which puts it at 66". That opens the field up considerably for risers.

Personally, I would recommend the SF Forged Plus riser and Trad Tech Black Max limbs (medium). You could get longs if/when you figure out that your draw length is really seriously that long, then you will probably be glad you got a full-size bow.

Here's another thought... maybe see if you can find an archery shop or club that you can try a few recurves. A target archery place would likely have lots of ILF gear and would be worth checking out, even if it is not your preferred scene.

I would also raise another specter... most of us have more than one bow. No need to make one bow do everything. 

Archery is a great slow motion hobby that evolves over months and years - decades for some of us.


----------

